# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  16η Ετήσια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση-HamFest 2008 της ΕΕΡ.

## sv1her

16η Ετήσια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση-HamFest 2008 της ΕΕΡ.

Το Σαββατοκύριακο 7 και 8 Ιουνίου 2008 η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών διοργανώνει για 16η χρονιά την Πανελλήνια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση – Hamfest 2008, η οποία έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί και προσελκύει εκατοντάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες από όλη την Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο. 
Η φετινή διοργάνωση έχει ένα επιπλέον προσόν.
Φέτος η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (ΕΕΡ) γιορτάζει τα 50 χρόνια από την ίδρυση της.
Γι αυτό επέλεξε να πραγματοποιήσει την εκδήλωση αυτή σ’ έναν από τους ομορφότερους, πρωτοποριακούς πολιτιστικούς & εκθεσιακούς χώρους της Αθήνας και συγκεκριμένα στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο του Ιδρύματος Μείζονος Ελληνισμού.

Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο «Ελληνικός Κόσμος»,
Πειραιώς 254,
177 78 Ταύρος,
Κτήριο 56, Είσοδος Γ, 
(από την οδό Ελληνικού Κόσμου (πρώην Πολυκράτους), κάθετη της Πειραιώς & πίσω από την Ανωτάτη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών & τη «Θόλο»)

Στη συνάντηση θα πάρουν μέρος ως εκθέτες αντιπρόσωποι, έμποροι και κατασκευαστές με συσκευές, κατασκευές, παρελκόμενα και άλλα υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και άλλα συναφή προϊόντα με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των ραδιοερασιτεχνών αλλά και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας καθώς και την επίδειξη, προώθηση και διάθεση τηλεπικοινωνιακού και λοιπού εξοπλισμού νέας τεχνολογίας. Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για τη λειτουργία «Ραδιοερασιτεχνικής Αγοράς Μεταχειρισμένων», που απευθύνεται σε συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα. 

Η είσοδος στην εκδήλωση θα είναι δωρεάν.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δείτε τις ιστοσελίδες της Ε.Ε.Ρ. http://www.raag.org/hamfest_2008.htm

Τρόπος πρόσβασης / Συγκοινωνία:
Με τα λεωφορεία:
049 ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ
914 ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΑΓΟΡΑ - ΠΑΛ. ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΑ
Η *στάση* ονομάζεται "*ΥΦΑΝΤΗΡΙΑ*"
και είναι η κοντινότερη στάση στην οδό ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ (πρώην Πολυκράτους), μόλις 10 μέτρα.

Ηλεκτρικός: ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ
*Στάση Καλλιθέα.* Βγαίνουμε απο το σταθμό απο την απέναντι πλευρά απο τη Καλλιθέα .
Κατευθυνόμαστε προς Πειραιά παράληλα με τις γραμμές. Ο δεύτερος δρόμος στα δεξιά μας είναι η οδός Ύδρας.
Στρίβουμε δεξιά στην οδό 'Υδρας και όλο ευθεία μας βγάζει ακριβώς στη κεντρική είσοδο του Ελληνικού Κόσμου
-
Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών
Γραφεία: Αχιλλέως 60, Αθήνα 104 35
Ταχυδρομική Διεύθυνση: Τ.Θ. 3564, Τ.Κ. 10210 Αθήνα
Τηλ. 210 5226516
Φαξ 210 5226505
http://www.raag.org
Email: [email protected]
-

----------


## klarabel

Μέσα .....  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Θα είμαι εκεί. Βέβαια θα κάνουμε καμιά βδομάδα να παρκάρουμε, αλλά δε βαριέσαι...  ::

----------


## Telis

Ωραια πραματα, αλλα εχει σβησει το χομπυ, CB - VHF( αντε καμια φορα να βρεις κανενα) - UHF νεκρα, μονο αν μιλησεις με κανα ξενο ( που δεν θα συναντησεις ποτε σου ) ααααν εχει περασμα για κανα λεπτο...  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> Ωραια πραματα, αλλα εχει σβησει το χομπυ, CB - VHF( αντε καμια φορα να βρεις κανενα) - UHF νεκρα, μονο αν μιλησεις με κανα ξενο ( που δεν θα συναντησεις ποτε σου ) ααααν εχει περασμα για κανα λεπτο...


Μαλλον φιλε μου telis δεν γνωριζεις το αθλημα η εχεις μεινει πισω... Δεν ισχυει τιποτα απο αυτα που λες. Και παρεες υπαρχουν και περασματα για πολυ περισσοτερο απο 1 λεπτο. Μαλλον δεν ψαχνεις στις σωστες συχνοτητες. Αν εχει εξοπλισμο και χαρακτηριστικο κλησης μπορω να σε βοηθησω.  ::  Klarabel μαζεψε λεφτα φιλε...θα γινει μεγαλη συγκεντρωση απο τις πληροφοριες μου. Καλησπερα Σωτηρη... Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει.... με τους νεους συναδελφους.!!! 
 ::

----------


## Telis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Telis
> 
> Ωραια πραματα, αλλα εχει σβησει το χομπυ, CB - VHF( αντε καμια φορα να βρεις κανενα) - UHF νεκρα, μονο αν μιλησεις με κανα ξενο ( που δεν θα συναντησεις ποτε σου ) ααααν εχει περασμα για κανα λεπτο... 
> 
> 
> Μαλλον φιλε μου telis δεν γνωριζεις το αθλημα η εχεις μεινει πισω... Δεν ισχυει τιποτα απο αυτα που λες. Και παρεες υπαρχουν και περασματα για πολυ περισσοτερο απο 1 λεπτο. Μαλλον δεν ψαχνεις στις σωστες συχνοτητες. Αν εχει εξοπλισμο και χαρακτηριστικο κλησης μπορω να σε βοηθησω.  Klarabel μαζεψε λεφτα φιλε...θα γινει μεγαλη συγκεντρωση απο τις πληροφοριες μου. Καλησπερα Σωτηρη... Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει.... με τους νεους συναδελφους.!!!


Το αθλημα το γνωριζω.... εδω και 20 χρονια περιπου και σε μεγαλο βαθος  ::  , γι'αυτο λεω οτι εχει πεσει νεκρα παιδες. 
Θυμαμαι τα παλια....

----------


## sv1her

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SV1EFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Telis
> 
> ...


χμ ... 
Αν και ξεφεύγουμε πολύ απο το θέμα της δημοσίευσης, αλλά για να μην μένουν εντυπώσεις, σήμερα από ότι είδα και άκουσα στις μπάντες υπήρχε οργασμός επαφών Ελλήνων αδειούχων ραδιοερασιτεχνών εκτός απο τις χαμηλές μπάντες των βραχέων κύματων και στους 28 MHz, 50MHz, 70MHz (νέα μπάντα) & 144MHz.
Και είχε και "σποραδικό Ε" το απόγευμα. Πως έχει σβήσει το Hobby; 

Και να επιστρέψουμε τώρα στο θέμα της δημοσίευσης:
Καλώς να ορίσετε όλοι σας στο HamFest. Με χαρά μου να σας συναντήσω όλους να τα πούμε και απο κοντά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ε όχι και νέκρα! Αντιθέτως.. Η κίνηση είναι πολλές φορές και πολύ περισσότερη από αυτή που προβλέπεται.  ::

----------


## chrislsp

Γεια σας!Το AWMN θα έχει περίπτερο φέτος?Καλά περάσαμε πέρυσι  ::

----------


## socrates

> Γεια σας!Το AWMN θα έχει περίπτερο φέτος?Καλά περάσαμε πέρυσι


Φυσικά! ...και η βοήθεια σου θα είναι πολύτιμη (όπως και την τελευταία φορά)

Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι κάθε φορά θα παρουσιάζουμε και κάτι καλύτερο οπότε αν υπάρχει η ανάλογη ανταπόκριση από τον κόσμο του AWMN θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε μια πολύ καλή παρουσία.

----------


## chrislsp

Φίλτατε Σωκράτη αν μου το επιτρέψει η δουλειά(που δε νομίζω, γιατί έστω λίγες ώρες θα βρω!) θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

και εγώ θα είμαι εκεί.....για βαρδιες.....

----------


## sv1her

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμμετοχή του ΑΜΔΑ - AWMN στο HamFest 2008 της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών.
Εύγε σε όσους βοήθησαν στο στήσιμο, ξεστήσιμο και έκαναν βάρδιες στο περίπτερο.
Σας περιμένουμε και του χρόνου.

----------

